# anyone in Alexandria?



## existentia

just moved to Alexandria for one year or so, looking for any expats living here.
are there any expat meetings or other events? or maybe anyone up for a cup of coffee? 

few words about myself, fan of photography, kitesurfing, yoga & traveling, also working as freelance marketing specialist: in past had over 7 years of marketing experience with big multinationals, but currently decided to quite office job for some time. now i am more into travelling photography, writing jobs and working on my own marketing iniatiaves & internet projects


----------



## MaidenScotland

existentia said:


> just moved to Alexandria for one year or so, looking for any expats living here.
> are there any expat meetings or other events? or maybe anyone up for a cup of coffee?
> 
> few words about myself, fan of photography, kitesurfing, yoga & traveling, also working as freelance marketing specialist: in past had over 7 years of marketing experience with big multinationals, but currently decided to quite office job for some time. now i am more into travelling photography, writing jobs and working on my own marketing iniatiaves & internet projects



Hi and welcome to the forum,

Lucky you being in Alex for the summer.. it was 46c here in Cairo at the weekend but it was cold last night lol
Yes we do have a member that lives in Alex and I am sure he will introduce himself when he pops in,

Maiden


----------



## existentia

Hi Maiden,

thank you for your prompt reply!
yes, here in Alexandria i would say it is quite chilly )) even during the day
but i like that so far 
ST


----------



## Helen Ellis

*expat groups*



existentia said:


> just moved to Alexandria for one year or so, looking for any expats living here.
> are there any expat meetings or other events? or maybe anyone up for a cup of coffee?
> 
> few words about myself, fan of photography, kitesurfing, yoga & traveling, also working as freelance marketing specialist: in past had over 7 years of marketing experience with big multinationals, but currently decided to quite office job for some time. now i am more into travelling photography, writing jobs and working on my own marketing iniatiaves & internet projects


I would try the Hash House Harriers, (google them) you dont' HAVE to run, I rearely did but you do get to see some interesting places, or the Portuguese club (Carlos's)in Roushdy, off Kafr Abdou. Both have been good places to meet people. The British Consulate can provide information too, again in Roushdy. We used to go to the Amercian Marine House for events, don't know if they still have them. Have you been to the Spitfire Bar down town, is it still going? that was always interesting. 
Good Luck


----------



## natalia2

Any Brits in Alexandria Egypt would like telephone numbers for contact on coffee mornings


----------



## natalia2

Me too would like to know of any coffee mornings going and who to contact?


----------



## mw1023

Hi there, how are you?

I am moving to Alexandria in August and am looking to meet some fellow ex-pats. I will be living in the Smouha neighborhood.


----------



## knife edge

Well, I'm in Alex [or at least just up the road from] but don't want to put my phone number on here. haha Maybe someone can figure out something, it woiuld be nice to meet a few fresh faces. Are we all female btw. ?


----------



## MaidenScotland

knife edge said:


> Well, I'm in Alex [or at least just up the road from] but don't want to put my phone number on here. haha Maybe someone can figure out something, it woiuld be nice to meet a few fresh faces. Are we all female btw. ?


Once you are a regular member you can contact other members using the private message facility.

We do not allow any personal contact details on the forum for your own safety.

Maiden


----------



## islander

Kind of makes sense to not be able to post personal details.

If we make the jump to Alexandria I hope that some of you can meet up with my wife and smooth the transit.


----------



## knife edge

what Island?


----------



## knife edge

sorry posted twice by accident


----------



## islander

knife edge said:


> what Island?


Great Britain. How about you?


----------



## knife edge

okaaaay smartypants. I just wondered because I used to live on the IoW and people used to refer to us as islanders. : )


----------



## islander

knife edge said:


> okaaaay smartypants. I just wondered because I used to live on the IoW and people used to refer to us as islanders. : )


Ahh. I see. I went to the IoW once. Seemed like a decent place to be. Not sure how it compares to Alexandria!


----------



## kitesurfer

*Another Kitesurfer!!!*



existentia said:


> just moved to Alexandria for one year or so, looking for any expats living here.
> are there any expat meetings or other events? or maybe anyone up for a cup of coffee?
> 
> few words about myself, fan of photography, kitesurfing, yoga & traveling, also working as freelance marketing specialist: in past had over 7 years of marketing experience with big multinationals, but currently decided to quite office job for some time. now i am more into travelling photography, writing jobs and working on my own marketing iniatiaves & internet projects


HI Existentia,

It looks like I will be moving my family over to Alexandria in late August. I start a new job on the 20th July and will be checking out the suitablility of Alex for my family on my first trip.
I am Australian and have been kiting for two years. Just really into cruising but love the freedom of it and get out most weeks. Am looking forward to the onshores both in the Med and the Red Sea. Will be bringing my kites and board with me. I will post as time gets closer and maybe we can hook up.

Talk soon


----------



## hotcoco

Ciao....I'm also moving to Alex the first week of September and interested in meeting some fellow expats for coffee, conversation and adventure. Currently looking at various neighborhoods for apartments..any suggestions?


----------



## knife edge

You guys should really check out the Portuguese Club. I never go there these days, too stingy, but I recently met some really nice people who are also new to Alex, [teachers I think?] they go there, like it, they got that weird Hash thing going too, which I thought meant drugs but is actually not.


----------



## hotcoco

knife edge said:


> You guys should really check out the Portuguese Club. I never go there these days, too stingy, but I recently met some really nice people who are also new to Alex, [teachers I think?] they go there, like it, they got that weird Hash thing going too, which I thought meant drugs but is actually not.


Thanks for the info...already up on the Portuguese Club and the HHH. Appreciate your help


----------



## cutiepie

I know this post is old but found it and decided to use it instead of starting a new one.

I've just moved back to Alex with my husband after 2 1/2 yrs in hurghada big shock to the system,City life compared to hurghada.

I know people get sick of the same simple questions but need to ask a few anyway so forgive me!!

Anybody got info on renting in Alex? I saw a number of posts re this,wondering if the original posters had found places and had conta t details. I know best way is word of mouth and elwaseet ,we have been searching and have seen loads of flats but all unsuitable, so ott oriental,rubbish quality furniture, or nice furniture but very small or the other issue can only rent until summer or else pay double rent for summer months?! We want a simple clean modern flat in a decent area, not necessarily roushdy (I will be working there but don't need to live right beside). We are currently staying in 

Any info on beautician and hairdresser here, the lady I used to go to has recently moved!!(just my luck as I return  ) I know I know can feel the eyes rolling but still its a necessary!!

Also wanted to know if there is zumba classes here. I used to go in hurghada... love it!! really don't want to stop (esp after Xmas excess  )so if anybody knows where/if there are classes would really appreciate it!

Finally, if there are females who would like to meet up,I would be happy to,just pm.

Thanks


----------



## ArabianNights

cutiepie said:


> I know this post is old but found it and decided to use it instead of starting a new one.
> 
> I've just moved back to Alex with my husband after 2 1/2 yrs in hurghada big shock to the system,City life compared to hurghada.
> 
> I know people get sick of the same simple questions but need to ask a few anyway so forgive me!!
> 
> Anybody got info on renting in Alex? I saw a number of posts re this,wondering if the original posters had found places and had conta t details. I know best way is word of mouth and elwaseet ,we have been searching and have seen loads of flats but all unsuitable, so ott oriental,rubbish quality furniture, or nice furniture but very small or the other issue can only rent until summer or else pay double rent for summer months?! We want a simple clean modern flat in a decent area, not necessarily roushdy (I will be working there but don't need to live right beside). We are currently staying in
> 
> Any info on beautician and hairdresser here, the lady I used to go to has recently moved!!(just my luck as I return  ) I know I know can feel the eyes rolling but still its a necessary!!
> 
> Also wanted to know if there is zumba classes here. I used to go in hurghada... love it!! really don't want to stop (esp after Xmas excess  )so if anybody knows where/if there are classes would really appreciate it!
> 
> Finally, if there are females who would like to meet up,I would be happy to,just pm.
> 
> Thanks


Hi cutiepie,

Ill try and answer. I went through hell finding a place to live - it was really hard, took me over a month! Really, my advise is, if you find something that is 'OK' and even make some compromise on area etc... then take it. Thats what I had to do. There seems to be a major lack of property in Alex these days. 

I dont know anything about zumba classes - you can check with the Four Seasons Hotel in San Stefano - Beautician - there is one right opposite the Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf, in Louran next door to classique patisserie. There are a few more beauticians around Louran and one inside the four seasons hotel, including a decent hairdresser. These beauty type places tend to do hairdressing too.


----------

